# Video - tears of the saints



## Pergamum (Aug 8, 2009)

[video=vimeo;2843450]http://vimeo.com/2843450[/video]


Very moving short video about the urgency of our Task.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 8, 2009)

Very moving indeed.

-----Added 8/8/2009 at 02:30:00 EST-----

Pergs, whether or not you like rap, check out this song by Lecrae, who is one of the Reformed rappers that a number of people here like. I'll post the lyrics below. Oh, and what I appreciate most about this song is that if you know Lecrae's story, you know he is doing some amazing missions work in the hood. Praise God.

[video=youtube;iUgZlWtKpIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUgZlWtKpIs[/video]

[Chorus:]
Send Me, I'll Go
Send Me, I'll Go
Send Me, I'll Go
Let Me Go, Let Me Go
Send Me, I'll Go
Send Me, I'll Go
Send Me, I'll Go
Let Me Go, Let Me Go [x2]

[Verse 1:]
I Seen it wit my own two
Theres no way I can show you
A perfectly poverty stricken people with no view
And I bet you can't believe this
They never heard of Jesus
Heard of Young Buck, Lil' Wayne, and Young Jeezy
No One signing up to go on missions this summer
Rather sit at home and watch Xzibit pimpin a hummer
While at night he rollin Shot now
Nobody sreamin Stop now
No bridge illustrates for criminals who on Lockdown
People deep in Africa, lookin for an answer bra
In China men are dyin men until they know who died for sin
So, look what grace did
Not for us to stay in
Inside our comfort zones at home in Momma's basement
Get out on the grind ya'll, aint no better time dog
I know you read the Great Commission let me just remind ya'll
Make Disciples of the Nation teach them to obey the Lord
Hate to never lead someone to Christ before I see the Lord

[CHORUS]

[Verse 2:]
Ay, after 1000 years in the west and the churches
Gettin bigger daily without understandin worship
Some regenerate but alot aint saved
You walk outside and be surprised that the block aint changed.
And the numbers they be gettin them
Somethin still aint hittin them
American's aint Christian's they just practicin the rituals
Thats why we should be missions ay oh what you think I'm spittin fo
United States is dyin and the east is lookin pitiful
Some places if they catch you they'll arrest you and they'll serve you
But they still need the word too the gospel should be heard too
We claim we aint ashamed but we still aint hit the block up
We in our Christian bubble while our brothers gettin locked up
Lord I wanna Stop up
Take a bag and Walk up
In a country where sharin my faith may get me Shot up
Anyway I go Lord whether my city, Lord or For a broad
I just wanna show them Jesus Christ the risen Holy God.

[CHORUS]

[Verse 3:]
I know they dyin in the streets
Over in the Middle East
Some kids seekin peace
Others holdin up a peace
If the violence doesnt seace
Then at least, the decease
Might know Jesus as they savior as they're body hit the street
And I know this is a graphic view
I pray that its attackin you
Tractin you, to act and do what you see in the back of blue
Matthew 24:14 We should read it twice
Before we think that life is just a Battle see we live for Christ
Look dog, life is more than Church, Work, and Football
What if you were dead in sin and Christians overlooked ya'll
This is why we leave the couches and the comfort of our houses
To show the world a God that Mayan never read about

Yeah...The Great Commission says make Disciples of all nations
Have we even made em in our own nation?
Come on Christians
Missions exist because worship doesnt
People don't worship the God that made them
We Ambassadors..Let's Go!


[CHORUS]


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 8, 2009)

Also, check out "World View" by Flame. I couldn't find a video on youtube without an image that means to purport Christ, though. *sigh* Still, it's a great song that speaks to these issues.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 8, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Very moving indeed.
> 
> -----Added 8/8/2009 at 02:30:00 EST-----
> 
> ...



I would love to see more black cross-cultural missionaries. This sort of zeal by Lecrae is much-needed.


----------

